# Bowl for fast eaters



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

I ran across this food bowl today, and I remembered some posts awhile back about slowing down fast eaters. So, I thought I'd share:

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1922&ParentPage=whatsnew


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Dogs Afield has them too, plus they're a sponsor..

http://www.dogsafield.com/searchprods.asp


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I bought one but it didn't slow down my dog at all. Maybe others but not him...


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

I have bought two bowls for my labs. It use to take them 45 seconds to clean out their bowl. Now it takes about 90 seconds, so it does slow them down. They do get a little faster as they get use to it, but not near the 45 seconds


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

You can also try feeding in a muffin tin - takes them longer to get the food out of all the little "bowls" in the tin!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Or cookie sheet or large baking pan or...

But none of that's as fun as seeing the brown truck pull in the driveway.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

This style worked for my dog, and for a friend's dog, too...

http://farm-and-pet.hardwarestore.c...ners/skid-stop-slow-feed-pet-bowl-528147.aspx


----------

